

Ask HN: Remote workforce 'check ins' - petepete

I&#x27;m working on a project that aims to organise a large mobile workforce. To ease their timesheet record keeping, I thought it would make sense if, when they arrive at a venue, they could &#x27;check in&#x27;, and &#x27;check out&#x27; when they leave.<p>Sending out dedicated hardware (card readers, etc) to hundreds or thousands of venues is going to be tricky and expensive - but doable, if there isn&#x27;t another option. Various other technologies that depend on smart phones (NFC, iBeacon) have been mentioned as potential solutions here, but none really fit the bill.<p>Is there something I&#x27;ve overlooked? I don&#x27;t expect a fully baked answer, but a pointer or clue towards something that might work would be most appreciated.
======
HelloNurse
What's the issue with smartphone-based solutions? For arbitrary locations
where you can't install the equivalent of a punch clock, pressing a button on
a personal device carried by the employee to record when work begins and end
is the best option, and (unlike computers or even more technical equipment) a
phone is always on and within reach, making it by far the most suitable
personal device.

Being able to record in a convenient way where the work takes place
(automatically, from GPS measurements) and what work it is (semi-
automatically, from schedule data with user confirmation) is a nice bonus.

~~~
petepete
Thank you for the response. This is actually the direction we're leaning
towards, but many of our users aren't tech savvy.

Something we could do to ease this would be to send NFC tags to venues (to
stick on their reception desks), with the check-in URL for that venue encoded,
so when they pass their phone over it the web app opens in their browser with
a big 'Check in' button (or 'Check out' if their clock is running).

A problem with this approach is that many non-flagship phones don't support
NFC. I guess a QR code could be used for the same purpose.

~~~
HelloNurse
Why litter "venues" with QR code stickers or NFC tags? Why demand something
more complicated than opening an app and pressing a button? Your little
timesheet app can simply log that at time t worker W clocked in/out at
latitude and longitude x y. If you don't have a database of GPS coordinates
for your workplaces, the app can ask the user: "is this the location of
business B where you are supposed to start work at 9.00?"

~~~
petepete
We do have coordinates for workplaces. I think you're right and that I've been
over-thinking this, it could be handled entirely by the web app.

Thank you for your help

